# Katy Mud Pit?



## deerhunter5 (Oct 12, 2011)

Me and my friends heard about the mud pit behind the Cinemark in Katy. Has anyone been out there? And is it even legal?


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Bunch of people used to play there a long time ago, few still go. I dont believe its legal


----------



## glampers (May 29, 2013)

The 3 times I have been to Red Robin right next to the hill there is someone being given a ticket by a police officer for riding back there. That's been in the last year.


----------



## DF350 (Aug 1, 2013)

not a recommend idea. i went to help someone get out about 8 months ago drove by with 3 cops there for 1 truck i waited in the parking lot of the theater. made him get a tow truck and gave him a ticket. both totaling 500!


----------

